# (OR) LR Open All Age Qual, ENEABBA Master Hunter



## rBreckel (May 20, 2015)

This is a very old, yet high quality petigree. Abba was one of only 72 dogs in the National Hall of Fame while he was alive, earned 8 quals with one 1st in Field Trials, then competed in 39 Master Hunt Tests without a single failure.

Sired by FC-AFC Shot Gun Willie VII 
Whelped by FC-AFC Dusty Mist

Hips and Elbows - Good
Eyes - Clear

I am looking for a bitch to use the one and only breeding left to get a female puppy. All previous puppies of previous litters were black. Frozen semen available from Sandy Canine Semen Bank in Sandy, Oregon.

Call Rick at 503-949-7309 for more information


----------

